

Poll: Do you think C++ will regain the spotlight? - rhufnagel
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/programming-and-development/poll-do-you-think-c-will-regain-the-spotlight/6304

======
jejones3141
Alas, the poll doesn't have a "GOD, I hope not!" choice.

~~~
ankurdhama
Or may be.. "You gotta be kidding me!" option

